# CPU fan problem.. stopped working.



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

From last 3 days .. i have been getting error, "CPU overheat .. shutdown.. one of the fan must have stopped working."..

yesterday .. i removed my MOBO, removed my CPU Heatsink and the fan.. cleaned it .. and re-fitted it...
the computer starts .. but the CPU does not start. the computer after a min shuts down.

Once the CPU fan started but it stopped in about 30 secs.

I guess, the CPU fan has to be replace.
Please advice .. wht should i do.

1. Should i replace only the CPU fan. If yes. whts the cost (only for CPU fan without HEatsink) for intel CPU.
2. Should i go for some cooling unit for CPU .. how much will be the cost ..
my budget not more than 1.5K.

Regards,
AH


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Just go to local PC market and pick up a fan. Don't think you might need a cooler as things were fine. 

Which processor do you have and how old is the PC?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

Processor is Intel Q6600 quad core.. some 4.5 yrs old...
how much will be the cost of the CPU fan..?? is there any specs.. to be checked before buying?? Only fan (without heatsink) ius available in market???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Processor is Intel Q6600 quad core.. some 4.5 yrs old...
> how much will be the cost of the CPU fan..?? is there any specs.. to be checked before buying?? Only fan (without heatsink) ius available in market???



You get fans with heatsinks and AFAIK most shops sell those only. If you find it hard to get a fan, you may get Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CP. Good cooler for that price


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

wht will be the cost for Fan with Heatsink?? anyone any idea??

also whts the cost for Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CP???

i have checked on ebay...
CPU FAN FOR 775 SOCKET WITH HEATSINK is available for approx Rs 400.

any better cooling solution available for around Rs 600 ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

TX3 costs around 1.2K
OEM LGA775 cooler costs ~500/-


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

@OP See the OEM fan which you already posted will be enough for you. Just check the product is new and the Seller is Genuine. It will be fine.

Also get some new thermal paste(not sure if fan ships with it) and then apply the Paste before finally attaching the fan


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

My config is :
CPU : Q6600, 3 Gb Ram, GPU : HD 5670 1 GB, PSU : CoolMaster 430w V2, MOBO: Intel DG33FB, HDD: 250GB
Application : Games , current Game : Max Payne 3

is it still okay to go head use the same OEM CPU cooling fan???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes. It will be enough for gaming purpose. If you don't OC the Oem fan is one to go


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

hhmm..!!! 
got a  OEM CPU cooling fan (Rs 400) .. But still the same problem..

So i decided to pay around a bit with the MOBO ..
first went into  the BIOS .. tried setting the fan setting to automatic detection ahd high speed.... still this wasnt of any help...

Now i changed connected the CPU fan on the MOBO to the point which is meant for Chasis fan. ... and the fan started to work...

So i feel its not the problem for the fan but seems the port on the MOBO was not able to give proper signal to the CPU fan... 
Can anyone help me to sort of the exact problem??? 
I hope i m clear enough ... 


rgds,
AH


----------



## the1337est (Jun 15, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> From last 3 days .. i have been getting error, "CPU overheat .. shutdown.. one of the fan must have stopped working."..
> 
> yesterday .. i removed my MOBO, removed my CPU Heatsink and the fan.. cleaned it .. and re-fitted it...
> the computer starts .. but the CPU does not start. the computer after a min shuts down.
> ...



Did you reapply the thermal paste while re-seating the heatsink on the CPU?


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> hhmm..!!!
> got a  OEM CPU cooling fan (Rs 400) .. But still the same problem..
> 
> So i decided to pay around a bit with the MOBO ..
> ...



you have pin pointed the exact issue very well - if the mobo is under warranty can RMA it or else if the system ( read cpu fan ) is working just fine using chasis fan header and you can live with that it's just fine.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

the1337est said:


> Did you reapply the thermal paste while re-seating the heatsink on the CPU?



yes it did that ...



topgear said:


> you have pin pointed the exact issue very well - if the mobo is under warranty can RMA it or else if the system ( read cpu fan ) is working just fine using chasis fan header and you can live with that it's just fine.



Nop .. its not under warranty ... its 5yrs old... intel original GD33FB...
hmm.. i checked the temperature for the CPU after 1/2 hr of idle.. the temperature was around 70 degree.

 .. seems going good ....thanks everyone.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 15, 2012)

idle temperature 70C??  buy a new cooler dude.. ur cpu wont last with that temp..


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> idle temperature 70C??  buy a new cooler dude.. ur cpu wont last with that temp..




wht should be the idle temp ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> wht should be the idle temp ?



Below 40c on idle. Max 45c on idle is acceptable


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

......


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you applied the TIM nicely between processor & CPU cooler?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

so you are using a chassis fan connector? i am sure the fan is not spinning at even half the speed it should. and local cooler = koolermaster = crap.

also if the idle is 70, get ready for random shutdown once you tax your PC.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Op's has not applied /used any TiM or the TiM that came pre-applied with that 'new' oem cooler must be old or the oem cooler is suitable only for cpus upto 65W TDP - so if now Op gets a new TiM it will cost him 0.5k bucks so Op better opt for CM hyper TX3 Evo at ~1.4k which is a decent cooler for Op's cpu and comes with a tube of good quality TiM also.


----------



## the1337est (Jun 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think Op's has not applied /used any TiM or the TiM that came pre-applied with that 'new' oem cooler must be old or the oem cooler is suitable only for cpus upto 65W TDP - so if now Op gets a new TiM it will cost him 0.5k bucks so Op better opt for CM hyper TX3 Evo at ~1.4k which is a decent cooler for Op's cpu and comes with a tube of good quality TiM also.



That's what I said in my previous post, no one paid attention though lol ^.^


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 20, 2012)

actually i have used and applied the TiM properly... which came along with the Fan assembly.

and i have monitored the temp for couple of days... its aaprox 55 degeres to 60


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Friends , 1 question. After reading this thread, I am frightened. I have a desktop and it is 4 years old with very old intel celeron g430. When I checked the temperature, the idle temperature is between 45-50 C and on full load touches to 70 C. Most times temperature is between 55 and 65 C. Will it make any kind of trouble? Will my CPU burst soon? Pls kindly reply....
1 more doubt....
I also have a laptop Dell inspiron n4030. On load, temperature reaches 50-55 C. On full load it reaches upto 65 C. On idle condition it is about 40-45 C.
Pls kindly advise on this


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ FYI: Processor will never 'brust'. 
It gets burnt if temperature touches too high value.
About the temperature posted by you, its very safe. So you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

Alive_Hunter said:


> actually i have used and applied the TiM properly... which came along with the Fan assembly.
> 
> and i have monitored the temp for couple of days... its aaprox 55 degeres to 60



after installing the OEM cooler on post no. 13 you said idle cpu temp is 70c and now the idle temp is 55-60c or the load temp ?? I think the huge tem change may be due to the weather change and every TiM needs some time to function properly.


----------



## joe (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the cpu idle temp depends on the TDP.  So check your TDP.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ indeed but it can't be 70c and idle temps also depends on the cooler and TiM, airflow inside of the cabinet and vcore setting under bios.


----------

